# Network scanner | Konica Minolta | Samba



## bigart (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm trying to setup samba for network scanner (Konica Minolta c224) and something is wrong with configuration.
Printer can't connect with server.

I'm using same user credentials to network share in Konica Minolta for Debian server and there is ok.

Where to look to find the problem ?
Below my configuration.

/usr/local/etc/smb4.conf


```
[global]
workgroup = DOM
server string = Samba Server Version %v
security = ads
realm = DOM.LOCAL
domain master = no
local master = no
preferred master = no
socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=131072
use sendfile = true
ldap server require strong auth = no
idmap config * : backend = tdb
idmap config * : range = 100000-299999
idmap config DOM : backend = rid
idmap config DOM : range = 10000-99999
#winbind separator = +
winbind enum users = yes
winbind enum groups = yes
winbind use default domain = yes
winbind nested groups = yes
winbind refresh tickets = yes
winbind offline logon = false
template homedir = /home/%D/%U
template shell = /bin/false
ntlm auth = true
#ntlm auth = mschapv2-and-ntlmv2-only
vfs objects = zfsacl shadow_copy2
nfs4:mode = special
nfs4:acedup = merge
nfs4:chown = yes
store dos attributes = yes
#map hidden = no
#map system = no
#map archive = no
#map readonly = no
zfsacl:expose_snapdir = true

[Skaner]
path = /dane/Skaner
read only = no
browseable = yes
#follow symlinks = yes
#wide links      = yes
#unix extensions = no
shadow: sort = desc
#shadow: format = %Y-%m-%dT%H:%M:%S
#shadow: format = zfs-auto-snap_ipro-%Y-%m-%d-%Hh%M
shadow: format = -%Y-%m-%d-%Hh%M
shadow: snapdir = .zfs/snapshot
#zfsacl:expose_snapdir = true
shadow: snapprefix = ^zfs-auto-snap_\(frequent\)\{0,1\}\(hourly\)\{0,1\}\(daily\)\{0,1\}\(monthly\)\{0,1\}
shadow: delimiter = -20
veto files = /.zfs/
delete veto files = yes
```


```
root@host: getfacl Skaner/
# file: Skaner/
# owner: skaner
# group: wheel
everyone@:rwxpD-aARWcCos:-------:allow
group:stuff:rwxpD-aARWcCos:-------:allow
owner@:rwxpD-aARWcCos:-------:allow
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

bigart said:


> Where to look to find the problem ?


/var/log/samba4/ is the first thing to check.


----------



## bigart (Feb 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> /var/log/samba4/ is the first thing to check.


There is only one SIGTERM problem and nothing about the printer connection refuse:

log.nmbd


```
[2021/02/06 08:52:42.959317,  0] ../../source3/nmbd/nmbd.c:59(terminate)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2021/02/06 08:52:43.037011,  0] ../../source3/nmbd/nmbd.c:960(main)
  nmbd version 4.13.1 started.
```

log.smbd


```
[2021/02/06 08:47:22.102905,  0] ../../source3/smbd/server.c:1784(main)
  smbd version 4.13.1 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2020
[2021/02/06 08:47:22.390855,  0] ../../lib/util/become_daemon.c:136(daemon_ready)
  daemon_ready: daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connections
[2021/02/06 08:52:43.157701,  0] ../../source3/smbd/server.c:1784(main)
  smbd version 4.13.1 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2020
[2021/02/06 08:52:43.446994,  0] ../../lib/util/become_daemon.c:136(daemon_ready)
  daemon_ready: daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connections
[2021/02/06 08:58:13.538870,  0] ../../source3/smbd/server.c:1784(main)
  smbd version 4.13.1 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2020
[2021/02/06 08:58:13.833915,  0] ../../lib/util/become_daemon.c:136(daemon_ready)
  daemon_ready: daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connection
```


----------

